# New to Sous Vide via Christmas Present



## BandCollector (Dec 26, 2020)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

I am about to enter the new world (new to me) of Sous Vide Cooking and have absolutely no experience.

I understand the concept,  but have no references as to temperature or length of cook for the different cuts of meat.

Should I invest in a Sous Vide Cook Book or is there some sort of chart out there somewhere on the internet that I can use as a reference?

I'm pretty pumped.  My daughter in law read my mind this year. . .Great Kid!  And it's an Inkbird!

Thanks,

John


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 26, 2020)

Great gift you have! I do believe there are charts for SV out there and also 

 Bearcarver
  has several in his step by steps.  What's first on the agenda to try?

Ryan


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 26, 2020)

Tons on online info and charts. Lot of info here to. Enjoy!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 26, 2020)

Click on this link....   Read it thoroughly, probably several times, and you will understand SV...
WARNING....  as with other stuff, the web and U-Tube have folks that post stuff that is incorrect....



			A Practical Guide to Sous Vide Cooking
		


....


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 26, 2020)

daveomak said:


> Click on this link....   Read it thoroughly, probably several times, and you will understand SV...
> WARNING....  as with other stuff, the web and U-Tube have folks that post stuff that is incorrect....
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you 

 Brokenhandle


 jcam222
 and especially 

 daveomak
 for the link.

I realized that a lot of the "information" on U Tube and the internet in general is incorrect and in some instances downright dangerous. 

This is why I consulted the people I have confidence in. . .The people here on our Sight!

Probably will tackle a nice juicy steak first.

Thanks again Dave,

John


----------



## sandyut (Dec 26, 2020)

daveomak
   the link he sent is very informative and helpful.  Check the Anova and other manufacturer websites as well for recipes/temps and times.  I got one last Christmas and have really enjoyed it.


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 26, 2020)

daveomak said:


> Click on this link....   Read it thoroughly, probably several times, and you will understand SV...
> WARNING....  as with other stuff, the web and U-Tube have folks that post stuff that is incorrect....
> 
> 
> ...


^^^This^^^ is the Bible  for SV food safety.
You can find recipe ideas here and lots of other places, and just like smoking you will learn a lot from your own creativity and experiences.

Have had an Anova for about a year, and probably my favorite small kitchen appliance/gadget.


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 26, 2020)

I second the Doug Baldwin site and/or book as well as the Anova recipes.  They will definitely get you keyed into process and technique. When I started with sous vide I began with a spiral notebook (which I still use) with times, temps, seasonings and results thinking that in time I would enter all that information into a spreadsheet.  I still have not built a spreadsheet, but my notebook is still very handy.  The only gongs I've ever had was cooking beans in mason jars (I'm at 5400' so that might have been part of the problem) and trying to nail the perfect soft boiled egg.   

There are some Brazilian guys with a YouTube channel called "Sous Vide Everything" I enjoy watching from time to time.  Sometimes they do side-by-side comparisons of certain meats.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 26, 2020)

I got to get me one of these. Been saying that for a few years now. Congrats on your new toy!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 26, 2020)

Go with 

 daveomak
  advice!
Be safe, there is all kinds of mis-information on the internet.
If you have any specific questions just PM Dave!
He will be more than happy to explain everything to you!
Al


----------



## hairicon (Dec 26, 2020)

I sous vide multiple times a week. I sv'd a prime rib for Christmas. I have many SV cookbooks, from Thomas Keller to Steve Cykla, but my favorite is " Modernist Cooking Sous Vide" by Jason Logsdon. He's scientific, thorough and his recipes are approachable, unlike Thomas Keller. The advantage of SV is that you can really never overcook, but time guidelines are helpful. Good luck, it is my kitchen's most used tool.


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 26, 2020)

hairicon said:


> I sous vide multiple times a week. I sv'd a prime rib for Christmas. I have many SV cookbooks, from Thomas Keller to Steve Cykla, but my favorite is " Modernist Cooking Sous Vide" by Jason Logsdon. He's scientific, thorough and his recipes are approachable, unlike Thomas Keller. The advantage of SV is that you can really never overcook, but time guidelines are helpful. Good luck, it is my kitchen's most used tool.




 hairicon


Thanks for the suggestions!

John


----------

